

How to Make a Pseudo-3D Game for Android - chrisrhoden
http://labs.prx.org/2012/03/13/a-graphical-pseudo-3d-environment-in-an-android-app/

======
sethbuzz
tl:dr AndEngine

~~~
chrisrhoden
Did you read the article? AndEngine is for 2D graphics alone. You need to
hijack some low level AndEngine code to get it to behave in a 3D way by
grabbing its OpenGL camera and manipulating it.

~~~
sethbuzz
Soo, AndEngine plus 19 lines of code. I don't mean for my tl:dr to be
negative. I fully plan on using this in the future.

